# 1992 Merlin Road Geometry



## pjanda1

Anybody have a link to, or scan of, a geometry chart for the 1992 Merlin Road/Titanium?

thanks!

Paul


----------



## voob

Should be the same as 1997. try a search below



Frame Size (cm., ctr-top)	45	47	49	51	53	54	55	56	57	58	59	61	63
Frame Size (cm., ctr-ctr)	43.5	45.5	47.5	49.5	51.5	52.5	53.5	54.5	55.5	56.5	57.5	59.5	61.5
Head angle (degrees)	71.5	71.5	72.5	73.0	73.0	73.0	73.5	73.5	73.5	73.5	74.0	74.0	74.0
Seat angle (degrees)	74.0	74.0	74.0	74.0	74.0	73.5	73.5	73.0	73.0	73.0	73.0	72.5	72.5
Top tube (cm)	51.0	51.5	52.1	53.3	54.5	55.0	55.5	56.1	56.5	57.1	57.5	58.5	59.5
Chainstay (cm)	41.3	41.3	41.6	41.3	40.6	41.0	41.0	41.0	41.0	41.0	41.0	41.6	41.6
Wheelbase (cm)*	96.4	97.0	97.1	97.4	98.0	98.0	98.0	98.1	98.5	99.0	99.0	100.2	101.2
Standover height (cm)	69.6	71.5	73.8	76.0	77.9	78.6	79.7	80.3	81.4	82.3	83.4	85.5	87.5
Bottom bracket drop (cm)	4.8	4.8	7.3	7.0	7.0	7.0	7.0	7.0	7.0	7.0	7.0	6.7	6.7
Head tube length (cm)	7.5	9.6	6.6	8.6	10.5	11.4	12.0	12.8	13.8	14.8	15.6	17.8	19.8
Steerer length (cm)	12.1	14.2	11.2	13.2	15.1	16.0	16.6	17.4	18.4	19.4	20.2	22.4	24.4
Fork rake (cm)*	3.8	3.8	4.5	4.5	4.5	4.5	4.0	4.0	4.0	4.0	4.0	4.0	4.0
EL frame weight (pounds)	2.31	2.37	2.42	2.47	2.55	2.60	2.66	2.68	2.69	2.79	2.92	3.09	3.28
Road frame weight (pounds)	2.62	2.68	2.74	2.86	2.97	3.02	3.06	3.23	3.39	3.50	3.61	3.90	4.14







Wayback inernet archive

merlinbikes.com


----------



## pjanda1

Excellent, thank you. 

Paul


----------



## shandelsmanmd

*Matches by 199? Extralight Cyclocross*

Same size/ TT length ratio


----------



## shandelsmanmd

Matches "MY" 199? Extralight Cyclocross geo. Sorry for typo.


----------



## voob

Merlin Cyclocross 1997
Frame Size (cm., ctr-top) 51 53 55 57 59 61
Frame Size (cm., ctr-ctr) 49.5 51.5 53.5 55.5 57.5 59.5
Head angle (degrees) 72.0 73.5 73.5 73.0 73.0 72.5
Seat angle (degrees) 74.0 73.5 73.5 73.0 73.0 72.5
Top tube (cm) 53.5 54.5 55.5 56.5 57.5 58.5
Chainstay (cm) 42.5 42.5 42.5 42.5 42.5 42.9
Wheelbase (cm)* 99.4 99.9 100.5 100.5 101.5 102.4
Standover height (cm) 76.4 78.5 80.3 82.1 84.0 86.1
Bottom bracket drop (cm) 7.0 6.7 6.7 6.7 6.7 6.4
Head tube length (cm) 6.2 8.2 10.0 11.7 13.6 15.8
Steerer length (cm) 10.4 12.4 14.2 15 .9 17.8 20.0
Fork rake (cm)* 4.3 4.3 4.3 4.3 4.3 4.3


----------



## shandelsmanmd

*Maybe you know the birthyear of my Merlin cyclocross*

It's a 1" headtube with a steel straight fork from Independent Fabrications. And it's got assymetrical chainstays. I bought it on eBay from a guy who clearly did not know its age and claimed it was 2002. But, with a 1" headset, I think not. A guy at Competitive Cyclist verified that Merlin played with assymetry. But I'd love to know more. I built the Extralight it into a touring bike, rode across Turkey on it with wide gearing and switched to a tight cluster and knobbies for cylcocross type riding at home.


----------



## acg

This is from their 1991 catalog. Unfortunately, I am missing the 1992 catalog. I also have the 1993 catalog.


----------



## acg

1991 catalog (cont'd)


----------



## acg

1991 catalogue (cont'd)


----------



## acg

1993 catalog (part 1)


----------



## acg

1993 catalog (part 2)


----------



## voob

Thank you for posting the brochures. I guess they did not change the EXL and road geometry through the years. I have a 57cm 1989/1990? and a 58cm 1993 road and was never sure of the sizes. I used the head tube length to determine the right size.


----------



## acg

Here is the 1989 catalog... unfortunately, it does not show a dimension chart.


----------



## acg

1989 catalog (cont'd)


----------



## voob

for their websites from 1997 on look up Wayback Internet Archive and search merlinbike.com. Scroll through the years and catalogs should come up.


----------



## voob

From the older Merlin web site. There appears to be quite a few holes in the chart but it is a place to start.



Year


Serial Numbers
1988 1 - 59
1989 60 - 139
1990 3518 - 3604
1991 3605 - 6353
1992 6354 - 8150
1993 8151 - 9948
1994 9949 - 10757 C002 - C039
1995 10758 - 11568 C040 - C081
1996 11569 - 13111 C082 - C235 XM 034 - XM268
1997 13112 - 14352
1998 14353 - 16702
1999 16703 - 19096
2000 19097 - 19782


----------

